

Aurora: Class types and invariants in JavaScript - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/aurora-class-types-and-invariants-in-javascript

======
vladimir
I think it would be better to take advantage of JavaScript's flexibility
instead of trying to make Java on steroids of this language. People began to
use dynamic types to speed up development and make it more flexible. But I
agree that sometimes we have to check variable types in JS, so this library
can help. But for me these cases are rare.

